# Gunslinger climber



## Hookedonhunting (Nov 9, 2015)

Who here accessories their gunslinger?  Whether with blind material or gadgets or anything if the sort?  It's the most comfortable stand in the world in my opinion......but a heck of beast to move around the woods. Just passing some time and thought I'd strike up a conversation.


----------

